# Forum About Russia Culture and History  Великая Фаина Гeоргиевна Рaневская

## Lampada

*http://my.mail.ru/video/mail/astrono...vvn/4554/21007  - * Много видеороликов           
"Еще при жизни Фаину Георгиевну Раневскую называли великой. Ровесница ХХ века, она пережила вместе с Россией все его катаклизмы, дружила и работала с такими же великим и талантливыми людьми, как она сама. Ее обожали зрители, но от нее стонали режиссеры и многие из коллег-актеров, потому что всю жизнь Фаина Георгиевна оставалась большим капризным ребенком, всерьез отоносящемуся ко всему, кроме собственной персоны. Над собой она подшучивала постоянно, хотя и не давала себя в обиду. Была очень добра и щедра, но так остра на язычок, что от ее шуток многих коробило.  
 Как  истинный человек Серебряного века, любила все прекрасное, но по-своему: "А вы знаете,  я цветы не люблю.Деревья - мыслители, а цветы - кокотки"  Зато животных актриса любила беззаветно. Вид бездомного маленького существа сводил ее с ума, заставляя испытывать почти физическую боль: "Кто-то подбросил собаку к дому, где я существую, собака обезумела от страха перед незнакомым ей местом, ходит взад - вперед, останавливается, долго стоит,смтрит, всматривается, не узнает, и опять ходит, долго стоит, смотрит. Ни разу не присела, и так уже десять дней. Где она ночует, где спит, и почему не умирает с голоду? Кто бы знал, как мы обе несчастны".  Животные к ней тянулись. Но иногда возникали просто анекдотические, труднообъяснимые ситуации.  
 Раневскую пригласили на роль директора цирка в фильме "Сегодня новый аттракцион". Снимала картину известная Надежда Кошеверова, создавшая много фильмов для детей. К несчастью для режиссера, Фаина Георгиевна была в какой-то свежей обиде на нее. Чтобы великая актриса согласилась сниматься, Кошеверова безуспешно посылала к ней парламентеров,  и в конце концов, поехала сама. В доме отдыха "Комарово", где отдыхала Раневская, начались тяжелые переговоры. Одним из обязательных условий, предъявленных актрисой, было полное отсутствие контакта с цирковыми животными. Официально это объяснялось аллергией. 
По сюжету же героиня испытывала к зверям необыкновенную страсть.  Когда весьма нелюбезно настроенная Фаина Георгиевна приехала на один день на съемки в Ленинград, ее с содроганием ожидала вся киностудия. Кое-как актрису уговорили единственный раз пройти мимо клеток с животными. Но, видимо, и хищникам передалось всеобщее нервозное состояние. В первые же минуты появления грозного "Льва Маргаритыча" один из львов в клетке...обильно обгадился.  Артистка выскочила из павильона, упала на спину и, дрыгая ногами, закричала, что все это подстроено, чтобы уничтожить "любимую народом актрису"! В ход пошли валидол и целые упаковки успокоительного.  
 В конце концов, изнурительный дубль закончился, и хищники упокоились. Но еще задолго до этого трагикомического случая Раневская, уверенная, что не будет сниматься в этом фильме, писала своим друзьям - семье актера Эраста Гарина: "Роль хорошая, но сниматься не стану. Я очень люблю зверей, но, когда бываю в цирке, страдаю при виде дрессированных животных. Страдаю почти физически. Этого я Наде (Кошеверовой) не скажу: сошлюсь на то, что мне трудно часто ездить - роль большая. Сил уже мало." 
 Фаина Георгиевна имела очень своеобразную семью.Точнее, ее в свою семью взяла единственная учительница актерского мастерства Раневской, ставшая ей матерью и старшей сестрой, замечательная провинциальная актриса Павла Леонтьевна Вульф. Она-то и сделала из никому не известной, некрасивой, смешной и неуклюжей Фанни Фельдман великую Фаину Раневскую. Дочь Павлы Леонтьевны Ирина Анисимова-Вульф была режиссером многих спектаклей с участием Фаины Георгиевны. А сын Ирины Алексей Щеглов приходился актрисе "эрзац-внуком". Так она сама его называла, дружила с ним всю жизнь и любила как родного. Впоследствии он стал ее лучшим биографом. 
  "Бабушку" и "внука" связывала трогательная любовь к домашним питомцам. Они были общие: огромный, необузданный эрдельтерьер Блэк, черно-белая длинноухая спаниель Мушка, кот Кузя. Простой серый Кузя прожил в семье недолго, но зато увековечен Раневской в одном из писем к Щеглову: "Привет Кузьке. Скажи ему, чтобы он меньше бегал и дрался, иначе он плохо кончит! Из него сделают воротничок на шубку или ушастую шапку. Пусть сидит дома и спит". Но Кузька не внял советам "бабушки". Загулял... 
  История второго кота, сиамца Тики, была более интересной. Этого красавца назвали в честь плота Тура Хейердала "Кон -Тики", и прожил он в семье двадцать лет. Попал Тики к Павле Леонтьевне Вульф от Сергея Образцова, который с увлечением занимался разведением сиамских котов и пропагандировал эту породу по всему Внуково, где была его дача и дачи многих других деятелей культуры и искусства. Летом 1958 года Фаина Георгиевна с Павлой Леонтьевной снимали комнату и террасу в этом живописном поселке. Они были там наездами в перерывах между активной работой в театре. В одну из таких поездок взли горячо обожаемого Тики. Короткий отдых кончился драматически: кот исчез. Убитая горем Ирина Сергеевна Анисимова-Вульф, дочь Павлы Леонтьевны, несколько дней бродила по поселку, безнадежнл взывая: "Тики! Тики!" Беглеца нашли на седьмой день рядом с дачей. Алексей Щеглов вспоминал: " Мерзавец никуда не уходил, а сидел в кустах, внимательно наблюдая за мамиными мучениями, которые прерывались лишь беспощадной критикой Фаины Георгиевны в адрес всего сущего.  В архиве ЦГАЛИ есть фотография Тики, которую я подарил Фаине Георгиевне. На обороте она написала:"Я его страстно любила, называла Кон-Тики, он недавно умер". 
Последней любовью Раневской была собака по кличке Мальчик. Она нанимала для него много нянек, кормила деликатесами из Елисеевского магазина и говорила: "Моя собака живет как Сара Бернар, а я живу как собака". Вспоминает Сергей Юрский: "В последние годы она окончательно заперлась в своей квартире, одна, среди множества фотографий ушедших друзей на стенах, среди неорганизованного быта, в не всегда прибранных комнатах, по которым тяжело ступая и тяжело дыша, бродит пес Мальчик - подобранная ею когда-та непородистая больная собака".  Мальчик вошел в историю как последний спутник жизни Фаины Георгиевны. К сожалению, его изображений не сохранилось. Но сохранилась фотография великой актрисы с обожаемым Тики - ироничным хулиганом, так похожим по нраву на свою хозяйку. 
Разыгрывать ближних, слегка потрепывая нервы - абсолютно кошачья манера. Тики прожил с Фаиной Георгиевной большую звериную жизнь - двадцать лет - и мог бы сказать как она: "Получаю письма:"...помогите стать актером", отвечаю - Бог поможет". Или еще:"Научиться быть артистом нельзя. Можно развить свое дарование, научиться говорить, изъясняться, но потрясать - нет. Для этого надо родится с природой актера"."  *Елена Сасим*  http://www.gogol.ru/teatr/stati/faina_ranevskaya/
________________________________________   *Раневская* — это псевдоним по фамилии помещицы Любови Андреевны Раневской из пьесы Чехова «Вишнёвый сад», вот безродная цитата по этому поводу:
 «Однажды по дороге домой у Фаины из сумочки выпали деньги, их подхватил ветер, а она смеялась и говорила: „Как красиво они летят!. Ее спутник тогда заметил:  "Вы совсем как Раневская". Так и осталась за ней эта фамилия, позже став официальной». Как сообщает «Новая энциклопедия кино», в 1992 году Фаина Раневская была включена в десятку самых выдающихся актрис ХХ века по версии энциклопедии «Кто есть кто» («Who is who»).

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4KjYOclJqD0  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LnW5m6BsiWI (сс)    
муз. и сл Н.Богословского  *Пусть летят и кружат*
Пожелтевшие листья берёзы...
И одна я грущу...
Приходи и меня пожалей!
Ты ушёл от меня,
И текут мои горькие слёзы...
Я живу в темноте,
Без живительных солнца лучей! 
Старый сад потемнел
Под холодною этой луною.
Горьких слёз осушить 
Ты уже не придёшь никогда...
Сколько грёз и надежд 
Ты разрушил холодной рукою,
Ты ушёл от меня,
Ты ушёл от меня навсегда

----------


## Lampada

http://youtube.com/watch?v=indNLYcyBx0  _Да, красота - это страшная сила. 
Я никогда не была красива, но я всегда была чертовски мила_.

----------


## Lampada

http://youtube.com/watch?v=gj2FKM4T6cg 
"_Белоручка, что ты знаешь, я три года мыла общественные туалеты и ела один хлеб, а разве всегда был хлеб_?"

----------


## Lampada

*Свадьба*   
Маменька - Раневская 
"_Пушинку к пушинке собирала"_

----------


## Lampada

http://www.lib.ru/MEMUARY/RANEWSKAQ/shutki.txt  *Фаина Раневская. Случаи. Шутки. Афоризмы*

----------


## Lampada

*Осторожно, бабушка!*  http://www.youtube.com/movie?v=5PeWQ...&feature=mv_sr

----------


## Lampada

http://www.liveinternet.ru/users/ruslan ... t60940688/ 
"*Меткие высказывания Фаины Раневской *  
- Фаина Георгиевна, как ваши дела? 
- Вы знаете, милочка, что такое говно? Так вот оно по сравнению с моей жизнью — повидло.  
На голодный желудок русский человек ничего делать и думать не хочет, а на сытый - не может.  
Животных, которых мало, занесли в Красную книгу, а которых много - в Книгу о вкусной и здоровой пище.  
Лесбиянство, гомосексуализм, мазохизм, садизм - это не извращения. Извращений, собственно, только два: хоккей на траве и балет на льду.  
Если женщина идёт с опущенной головой - у неё есть любовник! Если женщина идет с гордо поднятой головой - у неё есть любовник! Если женщина держит голову прямо - у нее есть любовник! И вообще - если у женщины есть голова, то у неё есть любовник!  
Эта дама может уже сама выбирать, на кого ей производить впечатление.  
Бог создал женщин красивыми, чтобы их могли любить мужчины, и - глупыми, чтобы они могли любить мужчин  
Женщины, конечно, умнее. Вы когда-нибудь слышали о женщине, которая бы потеряла голову только от того, что у мужчины красивые ноги?  
Глядя на прореху в своей юбке: Напора красоты не может сдержать ничто!  
О режиссере З.: Перпетум кобеле.  
Орфографические ошибки в письме - как клоп на белой блузке.  
Чем я занимаюсь? Симулирую здоровье.  
Я как старая пальма на вокзале - никому не нужна, а выбросить жалко.  
На вопрос: "Вы заболели, Фаина Георгиевна?" - она привычно отвечала: "Нет, я просто так выгляжу". 
"Всю свою жизнь я проплавала в унитазе стилем баттерфляй"  
Жизнь моя... Прожила около, всё не удавалось. Как рыжий у ковра.  
Спутник славы - одиночество.  
Он умрёт от расширения фантазии.  
Критикессы - амазонки в климаксе.  
Сказка - это когда женился на лягушке, а она оказалась царевной. А быль - это когда наоборот.  
Я говорила долго и неубедительно, как будто говорила о дружбе народов. 
Я себя чувствую, но плохо.  
Склероз нельзя вылечить, но о нём можно забыть.  
Если больной очень хочет жить, врачи бессильны. 
Семья заменяет всё. Поэтому, прежде чем её завести, стоит подумать, что тебе важнее: всё или семья.  
Пусть это будет маленькая сплетня, которая должна исчезнуть между нами.  
Мне попадаются не лица, а личное оскорбление.  
Старость - это время, когда свечи на именинном пироге обходятся дороже самого пирога, а половина мочи идет на анализы.  
Чтобы мы видели, сколько мы переедаем, наш живот расположен на той же стороне, что и глаза.  
Сняться в плохом фильме - все равно что плюнуть в вечность.  
Четвёртый раз смотрю этот фильм и должна вам сказать, что сегодня актёры играли как никогда.  
Успех - единственный непростительный грех по отношению к своему близкому.  
Я жила со многими театрами, но так и не получила удовольствия  
Получаю письма: "Помогите стать актером". Отвечаю: "Бог поможет!"  
Здоровье - это когда у вас каждый день болит в другом месте.  
Старость - это когда беспокоят не плохие сны, а плохая действительность.  
Настоящий мужчина - это мужчина, который точно помнит день рождения женщины и никогда не знает, сколько ей лет. Мужчина, который никогда не помнит дня рождения женщины, но точно знает, сколько ей лет - это её муж.  
Мне всегда было непонятно - люди стыдятся бедности и не стыдятся богатства.  
Жить надо так, чтобы тебя помнили и сволочи.  
У меня хватило ума глупо прожить жизнь.  
Старость - это большое свинство. 
Понятна мысль моя неглубокая?"

----------


## Lampada

Статья в интернетгазете "Любите ли вы Pаневскую так как люблю ee я?" :   http://news.samaratoday.ru/showNews.php?id=63831   27 августа 2005, 00:03 Автор:Самара today    *"Любите ли вы Pаневскую так как люблю eё я?"  * Она родилась в этот день в 1896 году  _Истинно народная артистка, любимая и обожаемая многими, она стала автором многим крылатых фраз и слов, которые мы употребляем и не думаем об авторе. Вот два знаменитых ее высказывания._ 1. "Как то раз известная актриса Раневская оказалась в Эрмитаже, где выставлялась Джоконда и один молодой человек, стоявший перед картиной сказал: "Не понимаю, что такого особенного в этой картине, она на меня не производит впечатления". Тогда Раневская сказала: "Молодой человек, за время своего существования эта дама произвела впечатление на скольких людей, что теперь она может выбирать на кого производить впечатление, а на кого нет". 2. "Если бы я часто смотрела в глаза Джоконде, я бы сошла с ума: она обо мне знает все, а я о ней ничего."   *Хорошо, что есть повод сегодня, чтобы снова знакомиться с ее творчеством.*   
Предлагаем вашему вниманию две публикации: 
Из норвежского Форума Русский Портал (Норвегия), в котором не литературоведы и театральные критики, а простые почитатели таланта со всего света рассказывают о любимой актрисе, приводят фрагменты из ее дневников, делятся своими личными впечатлениями о замечательной *Фаине Георгиевне Раневской.*    Актерские байки     *Любите ли вы Pаневскую так как люблю её я?*  
Тогда поделитесь вашими любимыми цитатами из нее.
1.Если бы я вела дневник, я бы каждый день записывала одну фразу: "Какая смертная тоска", и все.
2.Если бы я часто смотрела в глаза Джоконде, я бы сошла с ума: она обо мне знает все, а я о ней ничего.
3.На голодный желудок русский человек ничего делать и думать не хочет, а на сытый - не может
4.Оптимизм - это недостаток информации.
5.Семья заменяет все. Поэтому, прежде чем ее завести, стоит подумать, что тебе важнее: все или семья
6.Старость - это просто свинство. Я считаю, что это невежество бога, когда он позволяет доживать до старости
7. У меня хватило ума глупо прожить жизнь. 
Продолжение следует: " Господи, уже все ушли, а я все живу..."
И следуещее: "Паспорт человека – это его несчастье, ибо человеку всегда должно быть восемнадцать лет, а паспорт лишь напоминает, что ты не можешь жить, как восемнадцатилетний человек!" 
— Знаете, — вспоминала через полвека Раневская, — когда я увидела этого лысого на броневике, то поняла: нас ждут большие неприятности.  *Фаина Раневская*   
Фаина Раневская
27 августа 1896 – 20 июня 1984 
Настоящая фамилия – Фельдман. Родилась в Таганроге. Окончила частную театральную школу. С 1915 – актриса театров Подмосковья, Крыма, Ростова-на-Дону, Баку, Архангельска, Смоленска и других городов, с 1931 – актриса Камерного театра, в 1935-1939 – Центрального театра Красной Армии, в 1943-1949 – Театра драмы (ныне театр им. Вл. Маяковского), в 1949-1955 и с 1963 – академического театра им. Моссовета, в 1955-1963 – Московского театра им. А. С. Пушкина. 
Лауреат Государственных премий СССР:
1949, 1951, за театральную работу;
1951, за роль фрау Вурст в фильме "У них есть Родина".
Народная артистка СССР (1961). 
Редакционным советом английской энциклопедии «Кто есть кто» («Who is who») включена в десятку самых выдающихся актрис ХХ века (1992).  *Снималась в фильмах:* 
Пышка (1934)
Дума про казака Голоту (1937)
Ошибка инженера Кочина (1939)
Подкидыш (1939)
Человек в футляре (1939)
Любимая девушка (1940)
Мечта (1941-72)
Как поссорились Иван Иванович с Иваном Никифоровичем ("Миргород") (1941)
Новые похождения Швейка ("Солдатская сказка") (1943)
Три гвардейца ("Родные берега") (1943)
Свадьба (1944)
Небесный тихоход (1945)
Весна (1947)
Слон и веревочка (1947)
Золушка (1947)
Рядовой Александр Матросов (1947)
Встреча на Эльбе (1949)
У них есть Родина (1949)
Девушка с гитарой (195 :: 
Осторожно, бабушка! (1960)
Легкая жизнь (1964)
Сегодня – новый аттракцион (1965)
Другие работы:
Озвучивала мультфильмы:
Карлсон вернулся (1969)
Изданы книги:
Дунина С., Фаина Григорьевна Раневская, М., 1953
Габрилович Е., О том, что прошло, М., 1967
Щеглов А., Раневская. Фрагменты жизни, изд-во "Захаров", 1998
Щеглов Д., Фаина Раневская. Монолог, изд-ва "Русич", ОЛИМП, 1999
Фаина Раневская. Случаи. Шутки. Афоризмы, изд-во "Захаров", 1999
Раневская Ф., Дневники на клочках, изд-ва "Фонд русской поэзии", "Петрополь", 1999    *Актерские байки*    _Фаина Раневская_* 
РЕКОМЕНДАЦИЯ*
В 1915 году к директору одного из подмос­ковных театров явилась молодая девица весьма неординарной наружности с рекомендательным письмом. Письмо было подписано близким приятелем директора, московским антрепрене­ром Соколовским. «Дорогой Ванюша, — писал он, — посылаю тебе эту дамочку, чтобы только отвязаться от нее. Ты уж; сам как-нибудь дели­катно, намеком, в скобках, объясни ей, что де­лать ей на сцене нечего, что никаких перспек­тив у нее нет. Мне самому, право же, сделать это неудобно по ряду причин, так что ты, дру­жок, как-нибудь отговори ее от актерской карье­ры — так будет лучше и для нее, и для театра. Это совершенная бездарь, все роли она играет абсолютно одинаково, фамилия ее Раневская...» К счастью, директор театра не послушался совета Соколовского. *
ВТОРОЕ ДЫХАНИЕ*
В переполненном автобусе, развозившем артистов, после спектакля, раздался неприличный звук. Раневская наклонилась к уху соседа и шепотом, но так чтобы все слышали, выдала:
- Чувствуете, голубчик? У кого-то открылось второе дыхание! *
ПЕРВАЯ ЛЮБОВЬ*
Однажды Раневскую спросили, была ли она когда-нибудь влюблена, и актриса рассказала забавную и грустную историю. Лет в девятнад­цать, поступив в труппу какого-то провинциаль­ного театра, она влюбилась в первого героя-любовника. Конечно же, он был настоящим красавцем, как и положено актеру, играющему такие роли. «Я же была настоящей уродиной, даже в молодые годы,— призналась Фаина Ге­оргиевна. — Ходила за ним как тень, пялилась, словом, влюбилась как кошка... Он как бы и не замечал ничего, но вот как-то раз неожиданно подходит ко мне и говорит:
— Дорогая, вы ведь неподалеку комнатку снимаете? Верно?
— Верно...
— Ждите меня сегодня вечером, часиков около семи, я к вам загляну...
Я, конечно, немедленно отпросилась домой, накупила вина и еды, принарядилась, напудри­лась, сижу и жду... Час жду, другой... Наконец, часов около десяти, является пьяный, растрепанный, в обнимку с какой-то крашеной стервой.
— Дорогая, — говорит, — погуляйте где-ни­будь часок...
Вот это была моя первая и последняя любовь».  *СЛОЖНАЯ СИТУАЦИЯ*
Оставшись в послереволюционной России, Раневская очень бедствовала и в какой-то трудный момент обратилась за помощью к одному из приятелей своего отца.
Тот ей сказал: «Сударыня, поймите меня правильно: дать дочери Фельдмана мало я не могу. А много — у меня уже нет...» *
МНИМЫЙ СЛЕПОЙ*
Раневская и Марецкая идут по Тверской. Раневская говорит:
- Тот слепой, которому ты подала монету, не притворяется, он действительно не видит.
- Почему ты так решила?
- Он же сказал тебе: "Спасибо, красотка!"  *ЗИМОНЕНАВИСТНИЦА*
Раневская не любила зиму. Она говорила:
— Я ненавижу зиму, как Гитлера!  *СКОЛЬКО ВАМ ЛЕТ?..*
В театре им. Моссовета с огромным успе­хом шел спектакль «Дальше — тишина». Главную роль играла уже пожилая Раневская. Как-то по­сле спектакля к ней подошел зритель и спросил:
— Простите за нескромный вопрос, а сколь­ко вам лет?
— В субботу будет 115, — тут же ответила актриса.
Поклонник обмер от восторга и сказал:
— В такие годы и так играть!  *КРАТКАЯ РЕЦЕНЗИЯ*
Раневская познакомилась и подружилась с теткой режиссера Львовича, которая жила в Риге, но довольно часто приезжала в Москву. Тетку эту тоже звали Фаина, что невероятно умиляло Раневскую, которая считала свое имя достаточно редким. «Мы с вами две Феньки, — любила при встрече повторять Раневская. — Это два чрезвычайно редких и экзотических имени».
Однажды сразу после выхода фильма «Осторожно, бабушка!» Фаина Раневская позвонила в Ригу своей тезке и спросила, видела ли та фильм?
— Еще не видела, но сегодня же пойду и посмотрю!
— Так-так, — сказала Раневская. — Я, собст­венно, зачем звоню... Звоню, чтобы предупре­дить — ни в коем случае не ходите, не тратьте деньги на билет, фильм — редкое г..!  *ЦЕНЗУРНАЯ БРАНЬ*
Идущую по улице Раневскую толкнул какой-то человек, да еще и обругал грязными словами. Фаина Георгиевна сказала ему:
- В силу ряда причин я не могу сейчас ответить вам словами, какие употребляете вы. Но искренне надеюсь, что когда вы вернетесь домой, ваша мать выскочит из подворотни и как следует вас искусает.  *ПО МЯГКОСТИ ХАРАКТЕРА*
Как-то Раневская позвонила Михаилу Новожихину, ректору Театрального училища им. М. С. Щепкина:
— Михаил Михайлович, дорогой мой, у ме­ня к вам великая просьба. К вам в училище по­ступает один абитуриент, страшно талантливый. Фамилия его Малахов. Вы уж проследите лично, он настоящий самородок, не проглядите, пожа­луйста...
Разумеется, Новожихин отнесся к такой высокой рекомендации со всем вниманием и лично присутствовал на экзамене. Малахов не произвел на него никакого впечатления, и даже, напротив, показался абсолютно бездарным. После долгих колебаний он решил-таки позвонить Раневской и как-нибудь вежливо и тактично отказать ей в просьбе. Едва только начал он свои объяснения, как Фаина Георгиевна закричала в трубку:
— Ну как? Г..? Гоните его в шею, Михаил Михайлович! Я так и чувствовала, честное слово... Но вот ведь характер какой, меня про­сят посодействовать и дать рекомендацию, а я отказать никому не могу.  *ЧАЙКА*
Как-то на южном море Раневская указала рукой на летящую чайку и сказала:
— МХАТ полетел.  *ВОТ ТАК!*
Еще одно высказывание актрисы:
— Сняться в плохом фильме — все равно что плюнуть в вечность!  *ГЕРОЙ ТРУДА ОПАЗДЫВАЕТ*
Раневская долгие годы работала в театре им. Моссовета. Однако отношения с главным режиссером у нее не сложились, и Завадскому частенько доставалось от ее острого языка.
Как-то Завадский, который только что к сво­ему юбилею получил звание Героя Социалисти­ческого Труда, опаздывал на репетицию. Ждали долго. Наконец, не выдержав, Раневская спро­сила с раздражением:
— Ну, где же наша Гертруда?  *ПИАНИНО*
Раневская со всеми своими домашними и огромным багажом приезжает на вокзал.
- Жалко, что мы не захватили пианино, говорит Фаина Георгиевна.
- Неостроумно, замечает кто-то из сопровождавших.
- Действительно неостроумно, - вздыхает Раневская - Дело в том, что на пианино я оставила все билеты.  *ПУТЬ К УСПЕХУ*
Как-то Раневскую спросили, почему у Марецкой все звания и награды, а у нее намного меньше?  
На что Раневская ответила:
— Дорогие мои! Чтобы получить все это, мне нужно сыграть как минимум Чапаева!  *ЛИХАЧ*
Фаина Георгиевна вернулась домой бледная как смерть, и рассказала, что ехала от театра на такси.
- Я сразу поняла, что он лихач. Как он лавировал между машинами, увиливал от грузовиков, проскальзывал прямо перед носом прохожих! Но по настоящему я испугалась уже потом. Когда мы приехали, он достал лупу, чтобы посмотреть на счетчик!   *НЕДОУМЕНИЕ*
— Неужели я уже такая старая, — сокру­шалась как-то Раневская. — Ведь я еще помню порядочных людей!  *КРАТКАЯ ХАРАКТЕРИСТИКА*
— Шатров — это Крупская сегодня, — так определила Раневская творчество известного драматурга, автора многочисленных пьес о Ленине.  *МАШИНУ ДЛЯ МАЛЬЧИКА!*
Находясь уже в возрасте преклонном, Ра­невская тем не менее умела заставить людей подчиняться и выполнять ее требования. Од­нажды перед Московской олимпиадой Ранев­ская набрала номер директора театра и офици­альным тоном сообщила, что ей срочно нужна машина. Директор попробовал отказать, сослав­шись на то, что машина занята, но Раневская сурово перебила:
— Вы что же, не понимаете? Я должна объ­ехать Москву и показать мальчику олимпий­ские объекты. Он хочет убедиться, что все в порядке...
Директор вынужден был отправить машину Раневской, хоть и не знал, какой такой еще мальчик желает проверить готовность объектов. А Мальчик — была кличка любимой собачки Фаины Георгиевны.  *ДЛЯ БЕДНЫХ*
Однажды Раневская отправилась в магазин за папиросами, но попала туда в тот момент, когда магазин закрывался на обед. Уборщица, увидев стоящую у дверей Раневскую, бросила метелку и швабру и побежала отпирать дверь.
— А я вас, конечно же, узнала! — обрадованно говорила уборщица, впуская Раневскую. — Как же можно не впустить вас в магазин, мы ведь вас все очень любим. Поглядишь этак на вас, на ваши роли, и собственные неприятности забываются. Конечно, для богатых людей мож­но найти и более шикарных артисток, а вот для бедного класса вы как раз то, что надо!
Такая оценка ее творчества очень понрави­лась Раневской, и она часто вспоминала эту уборщицу и ее бесхитростные комплименты.  *АПОФЕОЗ*
Во время гастрольной поездки в Одессу Ра­невская пользовалась огромной популярностью и любовью зрителей. Местные газеты вырази­лись таким образом: «Одесса делает Раневской апофеоз!»
Однажды актриса прогуливалась по городу, а за ней долго следовала толстая гражданка, то обгоняя, то заходя сбоку, то отставая, пока на­конец не решилась заговорить.  
— Я не понимаю, не могу понять, вы — это она?
—. Да, да, да, — басом ответила Раневская. — Я — это она!  *АНШЛАГ*
Говорят, что этот спектакль не имеет успеха у зрителей?
- Ну это еще мягко сказано, - заметила Раневская. - Я вчера позвонила в кассу, и спросила, когда начало представления.
- И что?
- Мне ответили: "А когда вам будет удобно?"  *ВЫ НЕ СНИМАЛИСЬ В КИНО?*
На улице в Одессе к Раневской обратилась прохожая:
— Простите, мне кажется, я вас где-то виде­ла... Вы в кино не снимались?
— Нет, — отрезала Раневская, которой надо­ели уже эти бесконечные приставания. — Я всего лишь зубной врач.
— Простите, — оживилась ее случайная со­беседница. — Вы зубной врач? А как ваше имя?
— Черт подери! — разозлилась Раневская, те­перь уже обидевшись на то, что ее не узнали. — Да мое имя знает вся страна!  *УЛИЧНОЕ ЗНАКОМСТВО*
За Раневской по одесской улице бежит поклонник, настигает и радостно кричит, протягивая руку:
— Здравствуйте! Позвольте представиться, я — Зяма Иосифович Бройтман...
— А я — нет! — отвечает Раневская и про­должает прогулку.  *НАЕЛАСЬ*
Однажды Юрий Завадский, худрук Театра им. Моссовета, где работала Фаина Георгиевна Раневская (и с которым у нее были далеко не безоблачные отношения), крикнул в запале актрисе: «Фаина Георгиевна, вы своей игрой сожрали весь мой режиссерский замысел!» «То-то у меня ощущение, что я наелась дерьма!» — парировала «великая старуха».  *ФЕНОМЕН*
Как-то Фаина Раневская записала для радио длинное и подробное интервью о своей жизни, о работе в театре, о ролях в кино. Интервью это одобрили, и оно должно было пойти в эфир, но накануне передачи к ней приехала корреспон­дентка и попросила переписать одно место, где Раневская якобы неправильно произносит сло­во «феномен».
— Я справилась в. словаре, современного рус­ского языка, — сказала корреспондентка. — Так вот, по-современному произносить это сло­во нужно с ударением на «о» — феномен! А вы произнесли «феномен».
Раневская поначалу заспорила, но потом со­гласилась и отправилась на студию переписы­вать этот кусок интервью. Однако, по всей ви­димости, по дороге одумалась, так что когда се­ла к микрофону, то резко и твердо сказала:
— Феномен, феномен и еще раз феномен! А кто произносит феномен, пусть поцелует меня в задницу!  *СКРОМНОСТЬ* 
Однажды Раневская после спектакля сидела в своей гримерке совершенно голая и курила сигару. В этот момент дверь распахнулась и на пороге застыл один из изумленных работников театра. Актриса не смутилась и произнесла своим знаменитым баском: «Дорогой мой, вас не шокирует, что я курю?»  *ЗАКОН АРХИМЕДА*
Раневская, как и очень многие женщины, абсолютно не разбиралась в физике, и однажды вдруг заинтересовалась, почему железные ко­рабли не тонут.
— Как же это так? — допытывалась она у од­ной своей знакомой, инженера по профессии. — Железо ведь тяжелее воды, отчего же тогда ко­рабли из железа не тонут?
— Тут все очень просто, — ответила та. — Вы ведь учили физику в школе?
— Не помню.
— Ну, хорошо, был в древности такой ученый по имени Архимед. Он открыл закон, по кото­рому на тело, погруженное в воду, действует выталкивающая сила, равная весу вытесненной воды...
— Не понимаю, — развела руками Фаина Георгиевна.
— Ну вот, к примеру, вы садитесь в наполнен­ную до краев ванну, что происходит? Вода вытес­няется и льется на пол... Отчего она льется?
— Оттого, что у меня большая ж...! — дога­далась Раневская, начиная постигать закон Ар­химеда.  *КАК СКАЗАЛИ…*  *Медсестра, лечившая Раневскую рассказала, как однажды Фаина Георгиевна принесла на анализ мочу в термосе. Сестра удивилась, почему именно в термосе, надо было в баночке. Hа что великая актриса возмущенно пробасила: Ох, ни хрена себе! А кто вчера сказал: неси прямо с утра, теплую?!* *ВЫХОД ИЗ ПОЛОЖЕНИЯ*
Как-то Раневской позвонила словоохотли­вая приятельница и долго-долго мучила ее бол­товней. Когда у Фаины Георгиевны лопнуло терпение, она извиняющимся тоном сказала:
— Простите, дорогая, я говорю с вами из ав­томата, здесь ждут...  *НЕМНОГО ФИЗИОЛОГИИ*
Киногруппа, в составе которой находилась Фаина Раневская, с утра выехала за город на натурные съемки. Предстояла большая работа, нужно было. много успеть за день. У Раневской же, как на зло, случилось расстройство желуд­ка. По приезде на площадку она сразу направи­лась к выстроенному на краю поля дощатому сооружению. Аппаратура давно установлена, группа готова к съемкам, а артистки нет и нет. Режиссер нервничает, глядит на часы, оператор сучит ногами. Актриса не появляется. Орут, ду­мая, что с ней что-то случилось. Она отзывается, кричит, что с ней все в порядке. Наконец после долгого ожидания дверь открывается и Ранев­ская, подходя к группе, говорит:
— Братцы вы мои! Знали бы вы, сколько в человеке дерьма!  *ДЕВИЧЬЯ ЧЕСТЬ*
Однажды в театре Фаина Георгиевна ехала в лифте с артистом Геннадием Бортниковым, а лифт застрял... Ждать пришлось долго — толь­ко минут через сорок их освободили. Молодому Бортникову Раневская сказала, выходя:
— Ну вот, Геночка, теперь вы обязаны на мне жениться! Иначе вы меня скомпрометируете!  *КАЛАМБУРЧИК*
Однажды Раневская поскользнулась на ули­це и упала. Навстречу ей шел какой-то незнако­мый мужчина.
— Поднимите меня! — попросила Ранев­ская. — Народные артистки на дороге не ва­ляются...  *НЕЖЕЛАННЫЙ ПОКЛОННИК*
Председатель Комитета по телевидению и радиовещанию С. Г. Лапин, известный своими запретительскими привычками, был большим почитателем Раневской. Актриса, не любившая идеологических начальников, довольно холодно выслушивала его восторженные отзывы о своем творчестве.  
Однажды Лапин зашел в гримуборную Ра­невской после спектакля и принялся восхи­щаться игрой актрисы. Целуя на прощание ей руку, он спросил:
— В чем я могу вас еще увидеть, Фаина Ге­оргиевна?
— В гробу, — ответила Раневская.  *ИМПОТЕНТКА*
На вопрос одного из актеров, справлявших­ся по телефону у Раневской о ее здоровье, она отвечает:
— Дорогой мой, такой кошмар! Голова бо­лит,, зубы ни к черту, сердце жмет, кашляю ужасно, печень, почки, желудок — все ноет! Суставы ломит, еле хожу... Слава Богу, что я не мужчина, а то была бы еще импотенция!  *МОИ ПОХОРОННЫЕ ПРИНАДЛЕЖНОСТИ*
Раневская наконец получила новую кварти­ру. Друзья перевезли ее нехитрое имущество, помогли расставить все по местам, а когда со­брались уходить, Фаина Георгиевна вдруг за­волновалась:
— Боже мой, а где мои похоронные принад­лежности?! Куда вы девали мои похоронные принадлежности? Не уходите, я же сама ни за что не найду, я же старая, могут понадобиться в любую минуту!
Стали искать эти «похоронные принадлеж­ности», не совсем понимая, что Раневская име­ет в виду. И вдруг Фаина Георгиевна радостно закричала:   _—_ Да вот же они, слава Богу, нашла! И торжественно продемонстрировала всем коробочку со своими орденами и медалями.  *КОЕ-ЧТО О МУЖЧИНАХ*
Молодая актриса как-то спросила у Ранев­ской:
— Фаина Георгиевна, как вы думаете, поче­му у мужчин красивая женщина пользуется большим успехом, чем умная?
— Деточка, это же так просто! Слепых муж­чин на свете не слишком много, а глупых — хоть пруд пруди...  *ВАВОЧКА И ФУФОЧКА*
Фаина Раневская и Варвара Сошальская были заняты в спектакле «Правда хорошо, а счастье лучше». Раневской уже было за восемь­десят, а Сошальгкой к восьмидесяти.
Однажды на репетиции Сошальская плохо себя чувствовала: в ночь перед репетицией не спала, подскочило давление... В общем, все ужасно. Раневская пошла в буфет, чтобы ку­пить ей шоколадку или что-нибудь сладкое, да­бы поднять подруге настроение. В буфете про­давались здоровенные парниковые огурцы, в ту пору впервые среди зимы появившиеся в Москве.
Фаина Георгиевна немедленно купила огу­рец невообразимых размеров, положила в кар­ман передника — она играла служанку — и от­правилась на сцену. В тот момент, когда нужно было подать что-то барыне Сошальской, — Ра­невская вытащила из кармана огурец:
— Вавочка, посмотри, какой огурчик я тебе принесла...
— Спасибо тебе, Фуфочка! — обрадовалась Сошальская.
Уходя со сцены, Раневская очень хитро под­мигнула и уточнила:
— Вавочка, я дарю тебе этот огурчик. Хо­чешь — ешь его, хочешь — живи с ним...
Пришлось режиссеру объявить перерыв, по­скольку после этой фразы присутствующие просто полегли от хохота и репетировать уже никто не мог...  *КТО КАК ЖИВЕТ*
— Моя собака живет лучше меня! — по­шутила однажды Раневская. — Я наняла для нее домработницу. Так вот и получается, что она живет, как Сара Бернар, а я — как сенбернар...  *САМОЕ УЖАСНОЕ*
Старшее поколение всегда ругает молодежь:
она, мол, совершенно испортилась, стала легко­мысленной, не уважает старших, без царя в голове, только о забавах и думает...
Услышав такой стариковский разговор, Ра­невская сказала со вздохом:
— Самое ужасное в молодежи то, что мы сами уже не принадлежим к ней и не можем делать все эти глупости...   *К ВОПРОСУ О МОНУМЕНТАЛЬНОЙ ПРОПАГАНДЕ*
В 60-е годы в Москве установили памятник Карлу Марксу.
— Фаина Георгиевна, вы видели памятник Марксу? — спросил кто-то у Раневской.
— Вы имеете в виду этот холодильник с бо­родой, что поставили напротив Большого теат­ра? — уточнила Раневская.  *ЧТО-ТО Я НЕ ПОНЯЛА...*
— Меня никто не целовал, кроме жени­ха! — с гордостью сказала Раневской одна мо­лодая актриса.
— Милочка, я не поняла, — отозвалась Фаи­на Георгиевна, — это вы хвастаете или жалуе­тесь?  *ЧТО ВАЖНЕЕ?*
Раневская, всю жизнь прожившая одна, го­варивала:
— Семья — это очень серьезно, семья чело­веку заменяет всё. Поэтому, прежде чем завес­ти семью, необходимо как следует подумать, что для вас важнее: всё или семья.  *КУДА ДЕВАЛИСЬ ДОМРАБОТНИЦЫ?*
Раневская как-то сказала с грустью:
— Ну надо же! Я дожила до такого ужасного времени, когда исчезли домработницы. И знае­те почему? Все домработницы ушли в актрисы.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4QaLlIbMXJo  http://rutube.ru/tracks/2112686.html?v= ... faa369c9c6 
Из киножурнала "Фитиль".   *Приворот мужа*.

----------


## Lampada

*Эпизод из спектакля* "*Штoрм*":      http://video.mail.ru/mail/alisa82-7/264/266.html   
"Когда в театре заканчивался эпизод с Манькой-спекулянткой в "Шторме", народ устраивал ей невообразимую овацию и, не досматривая конец, просто уходил со спектакля, унося в себе это главное драгоценное впечатление."   В конце концов Завадскому  ажиотаж вокруг игры Раневской надоел и он выбросил этот эпизод из спектакля.  _А она, Великая, могла и это - шута пародировать!
Что и делала в театре. 
Худрука, затем главрежа, Завадского.
Он ей:
- Вон из театра...
Она ему, копируя его позу и жест:
- Вон из искусства!!!
Присутствующие актёры не сдержались, хохотали до слёз.
Он сумел отомстить: убрал эпизод из спектакля "Шторм", где была занята Ф. Раневская (допрос спекулянтки), благодаря которой 
зритель и шёл на этот спектакль. 
- Гражданка, вы продавали краденное...
- Шо го-о-ррры-те?
- Вы замужем?
- Я барышня... (смущась и кокетничая, - Раневская кокетничает!!!) 
__________________________________________________  ____________________  
Билль-Белоцерковский закончил пьесу "Шторм" в 1924 году и 8 декабря 1925 года пьеса впервые была поставлена на сцене театра МГСПС (так тогда назывался театр им. Моссовета). 
Постановка пьесы явилась крупным событием в истории советской драматургии и театра, открывшим собой ряд произведений советского 
театрального искусства, которые навсегда вошли в фонд советской театральной классики. 
Автор "Шторма" показывает советского человека – патриотом социалистической родины. В основу пьесы легли живые впечатления, которые 
накапливались у Билль-Белоцерковского, во время его работы на руководящем партийном посту в Симбирске в пору гражданской войны. 
Пьеса "Шторм" представляет собой лишь хронику событий, происходивших в одном из уездных городов России в те суровые годы, когда молодая Советская республика отбивала натиск белогвардейцев и интервентов, боролась с голодом, холодом, тифом, разрухой. 
Следующая постановка этой пьесы в театре им. Моссовета состоялась в 1951 году. Драматургом введены новые персонажи и сцены.   
Данная запись спектакля - это третья редакция - 1971 года, в которой, к сожалению, Юрий Завадский исключил 
сцену с Фаиной Раневской (Манька-спекулянтка). 
Но, к счастью, есть отдельная телевизионная запись этого эпизода. 
В "Шторме" Билль-Белоцерковского Раневская с удовольствием играла "спекулянтку". Это был сочиненный ею текст — автор разрешил. После сцены с Раневской - овация, и публика сразу уходила. "Шторм" имел долгую жизнь в разных вариантах, а Завадский ее "спекулянтку" из спектакля убрал. Раневская спросила у него: "Почему?".  
Завадский ответил: "Вы слишком хорошо играете свою роль спекулянтки, и от этого она запоминается чуть ли не как главная фигура спектакля…".  
Раневская предложила: "Если нужно для дела, я буду играть свою роль хуже". 
Можно отчасти понять Завадского. Манька вываливалась из концертно-патетической стилистики новой версии спектакля-рапорта (разумеется, 
родной партии!) со сценой-президиумом. Манька могла отвлечь зал и запросто перетянуть одеяло на себя.  
А Раневская нешуточно обиделась: "Выгнал меня из "Шторма" — вот и все великое, что совершил Завадский в искусстве".  _

----------


## Lampada

"*Загадка Фаины Георгиевны Раневской* 
Эйзенштейн сказал молодой Раневской: " Ты погибнешь, если не научишься требовать к себе внимания, если не научишься заставлять людей подчиняться своей воле. Ты погибнешь и актриса из тебя не получится." Как говорится,- sapienti sat (мудрому достаточно.) 
Когда в фильме "Золушка" Раневская-Мачеха, сверкая глазами со сладострастным садизмом, кричит на падчерицу: "Змея!" - я до сих пор как в детстве подпрыгиваю и дух у меня захватывает. 
Когда в спектакле "Деревья умирают стоя" в момент потрясения своей героини она поворачивалась лицом к залу и ужасно бледнела, зрителей начинало трясти. 
Когда в театре заканчивался эпизод с Манькой-спекулянткой в "Шторме", народ, устраивал ей невообразимую овацию и не досматривая конец, просто уходил со спектакля, унося в себе это главное драгоценное впечатление. 
Когда Ч.Чаплин посмотрел фильм "Мечта", он с восхищением сказал: "Раневская - одна из самых выдающихся актрис ХХ века." 
Кого ни спроси, видевших ее игру, все разводят руками и расступаются, как перед особой королевской крови. Она царила в актерской Империи Чувств, устраивая из каждой своей роли достойное пиршество. Наверно, потому так мало и создала, что до второсортного и пустого не снисходила и в сотрапезники по спектаклю брала далеко не всякого. 
Родилась Фаина Георгиевна 27 августа 1896 года в Таганроге. По паспорту она на самом деле Григорьевна, но как это часто бывает, кто-то раз перепутал, а ей так больше понравилось и сама стала при случае настаивать на "Георгиевне". О ее эксцентричности, манере самовыражаться ходят легенды и анекдоты. 
Про деньги, которые она ненавидела, выразилась так: "Куда эти чертовы деньги деваются, вы мне не можете сказать? Разбегаются, как тараканы с чудовищной быстротой." Причем сама способствовала этому, - после каждой получки рассовывала рубли по многочисленным конвертам и анонимно рассылала тем знакомым, кто нуждался в помощи. 
Подписывалась в письме: "Ваша дама с камениями." - это когда ей поставили диагноз "камни в почках". 
Телефонный разговор с занудливым собеседником завершала словами: "Извините, я не могу продолжать разговор. Я говорю из автомата, а здесь собралась большая очередь." 
Из светской беседы: "Вам не кажется, что погода переживает климактерический период?" 
А как не привести её афоризм: "Я никогда не была красива, но зато всегда - чертовски обаятельна", и ответ на вопрос: "Над чем сейчас работаете?" - "Над собой. Я симулирую здоровье." 
Очень трогательная дружба связывала Фаину Георгиевну с Анной Ахматовой. Они познакомились на юге, в самые голодные времена. Великая поэтесса была очень больна и великая актриса выходила её. В Москве они сделались подругами и вовсе не разлей вода. Бывало, звонит Раневская Ахматовой и говорит: "Сегодня мне приснился Пушкин!" Та кричит: "Еду!" - и мчится в гости послушать сон. В одной из записей дневника Раневской значится: " Я в последнее время ничего не читаю. Я перечитываю. И всё Пушкина, Пушкина, Пушкина. Мне даже приснилось, что он входит и говорит: как ты мне, старая дура, надоела!.." 
Многие писали, что характер у неё сложный, но притом бывает добра невероятно, что голос - низкий и грудной, а духи - французские. Но эти детали не есть вся Раневская. 
Ну ладно, можно осмыслить и перенять её способ работы над образом, её манеру воплощать характер роли. Но то, КАК она переживала момент творчества - вещь непостижимая, это её личная тайна.
Убийственное побледнение в драматические моменты так, что совершенно исчезал цвет лица и наложенный грим проступал, как маска - ведь это мощное физиологическое явление! Откуда брались силы каждый раз так бледнеть? Почему в одно мгновение все люди в зале испытывали глубокое потрясение, как-будто на них обрушивалось мощное гипнотическое воздействие? 
А эти "факельные глаза"! "Новогодний экстаз"... 
Мало того, что она всегда настаивала на замене слова "играть" словом "жить", она еще и жила-то какой-то прометеевской жизнью. 
Всё это наводит на мысль о ещё не познанном наукой способе воздействия гениальных личностей на всех прочих. Хотите, назовите это властью, данной Богом. Хотите, какой-нибудь индукцией икс-игрек поля. Они (гении) создают единый настрой, ветер духовной энергии, заставляющий повернуться и подставить ему своё лицо. В этом состоянии так возможно постижение высоких истин. Хочется вспомнить колоссальное полотно И. епина "Иван Грозный", которая, на мой взгляд, приближается к достижению мечты о филосовском камне искусства: чтоб увидев ЭТО люди "хлопались в обморок и вставали прозревшими". 
М. Барышников сказал, что когда у него в детстве умерла мать, то альтернативы занятиям балетом больше не было. Он жил и спасался от горя в работе над танцем. З. Фрейд связывал развитие гения Леонардо да Винчи с потрясением от ранней разлуки с матерью и обстановкой жизни. Раневская тоже рано осталась совершенно одна, когда вся её семья эмигрировала на собственном пароходе в 1917-м году. Ей же Россия, где похоронен Пушкин, была дороже. Да, посетила она сей мир действительно в роковые минуты. Во время гражданской войны молодая Фаина, оказавшись в Крыму, выступала в театральной труппе перед красногвардейцами. Потом пыталась пробиться в Московские театры, но никто её не брал, она часто сокрушалась: " У меня ужасный нос, не лицо, а ж..." Но зато когда играла, доходила до полного вживания в образ. Впервые в жизни исполняя на сцене эпизодическую роль без слов, она так прочувствовала любовь и жалость своей героини к главному герою, что после окончания спектакля разрыдалась и долго никто не мог её успокоить. 
А.Д. Синявский писал: "Искусство свойственно личнoсти, нации, эпохе и всему человечеству подобно инстинкту самосохранения." Обстановка, как говорится, располагала. И совсем не случайны в те голодные лихие годы ее встречи со Станиславским, Качаловым, Эйзенштейном, близкая дружба с Ахматовой и многими-многими художниками -творцами своего времени. Альтернативы театру Раневская не имела: "Я не выбирала профессию, она жила во мне всегда." А Станиславский благословил: "Священнодействуй или убирайся!" 
Комическое, как и возвышенное, по утверждению Жан-Поля всегда обитает не в объекте смеха, а в его субъекте. Непосредственным субъектом являлась сама Раневская. Её стиль, манера, своеобразие творческих приёмов, как говорил И. Андронников, передаёт не только существо персонажа, но и отношение актрисы к нему. При поразительной в своей конкретности и житейской достоверности образа, ей свойственна гиперболизация, как у Гоголя. Не узкая, в лоб, а как явление огромное, социальное, историческое. (Кстати, ей всегда хотелось заниматься археологией). "Гобсековское величие в ролях". 
Мега-Мачеха, Архи-Спекулянтка... Её самоирония, выражение очень глубокой и конкретной основы образа доставляли эстетическое наслаждение даже в отвратительных характерах. 
Субъектом же опосредованным являюсь я, зритель. Под воздействием её магии я открываю в себе удивительные взлеты эмоций и глубины чувств. И возношу благодарность Всевышнему, что она послана белому свету. И жить как-то легче. А то, что её уже нет, просто не помещается в голове. 
Лондонский ежегодник "Кто есть кто" вслед за Чаплиным назвал её в числе десяти лучших актрис ХХ века. Известнейшие талантливые люди дарили ей самые возвышенные эпитеты. Дети бегали за ней толпами и орали: "Муля! Муля!" Прохожие не удерживались от восторгов. Однажды какая-то толстая женщина с авоськами бросилась к актрисе обниматься с криком:" Батюшки, смотрите, люди, кто это! Да вы же моя поклонница!.." А Раневская говорила репортерам: " У меня головокружение от отсутствия успеха." И писала в дневнике:" От зрителей письма, полные любви. Но ведь это не мне, а тем, кого изображаю. Тоска, тоска..." Она была обречена на чувство одиночества и страшной неудовлетворенности. Но может быть, без этого нельзя так, выражаяясь её словом,- Жить на сцене и на экране, как это делала она? 
Раневская - гештальт искусства. (Гештальт - объект, общие свойства которого невозможно вывести из знания свойств его составных частей.) Можно взять для рассмотрения живой глаз, анатомировать, поместить под микроскоп, но его главное предназначение - нести зрительные образы в мозг, можно постичь, беря во внимание живой организм в целом. Раневская и есть такое око. Его взор впитывает человеческие страсти, типажи, всю эту жизнь. Драгоценное "Око света", блистающее украшение сокровищницы русской культуры.  
Ирина Терентьева"  http://www.masmol.com/sisters/serapionki/ranevskay.htm

----------


## Lampada

Раневская в спектакле "*Человек в футляре*" по одноимённому рассказу Антона Чехова   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kBrAZW6i7lw

----------


## Lampada

Фаина Раневская 
 "Как уходили кумиры"   https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u_KXzSdEdNA 
- 44 минуты

----------


## Lampada

Фаина Раневская в к/ф "*Любимая девушка*" (1940)     http://video.mail.ru/mail/vm_gluschenko/854/43793.html

----------


## Lampada

Фаина Раневская в "Ошибке инженера Кочина"

----------


## Lampada

Ф. Раневская в фильме "Новые похождения Швейка"  - http://video.mail.ru/mail/vladimirl73/5624/7285.html

----------


## Lampada

Фаина Раневская в "Думе про казака Голоту"   -  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ac9ggn37ESw

----------


## Lampada

Неповторимая Раневская http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6wxPk2iMe0g

----------


## Lampada

Фаина Раневская в главной роли. _ 
Фильм "Родные берега" пролежал на полке 65 лет.
 Состоит из новелл "Три гвардейца" и "Пропавший без вести".
 Снят в 1943 году на Ташкентской киностудии.
 Фильм увидел свет благодаря Сергею Орлову, гендиректору ООО "Издательский дом Сергея Орлова", сотрудникам Госфильмофонда России и директору Государственного центрального музея кино Науму Клейману.
 Премьера фильма состоялась на 30-м Московском международном кинофестивале в июне 2008 года.  _

----------


## gRomoZeka

Замечательная женщина! Талантливая, неординарная, острая на язык, сильная. Всегда с удовольствием читаю ее высказывания. Пожалуй, украду что-нибудь на подпись. ))

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mblF1ctNCSQ 
Фаина Раневская  
"Не поеду!" 
Киножурнал "*Фитиль*"

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kj4DTwJVIEs  
Белая ночь
музыка и слова - Б. Тимофеев 
Весна не прошла, жасмин ещё цвёл,
Звенели соловьи на старых клёнах.
Ждала я в беседке, и ты пришёл,
И был со мною, влюблённый, нежный мой,
Шептал слова любви: 
Белая ночь, милая ночь,
Светлою мглою здесь нас укрой
И не спеши ты зажечь свет зари.
Белая ночь, милая ночь,
Сон добрых фей нежно навей,
И со мной ты,
Мы вдвоём -я и ты. 
Весь мир для нас здесь молчит
Во мгле незримой.
Как сладко голос твой звучит,
О мой любимый! 
Белая ночь, милая ночь,
Сон добрых фей нежно навей,
И со мной ты,
Мы вдвоём -я и ты. 
И снова весна, и опять всё цветёт,
Вновь соловьи звенят в аллеях парка.
Зачем мне их песни? Он не придёт.
И сердце вновь так жарко шепчет мне 
О той, другой весне... 
Белая ночь, светлая ночь,
Мучит огнём память о нём.
О, скорей пусть мелькнёт свет зари!
Белая ночь, светлая ночь,
Тихо в окно шепчет одно:
Нет его, нет, он ушёл, - 
Он далёк.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oyeopm3IJH4 
Репортаж о фестивале Ф.Г. Раневской в Таганроге

----------


## Lampada

*Фаина Раневская - документальный фильм* (35 минут)  http://moikompas.ru/compas/ranevskaia  
"_Фаина Раневская - женщина легенда российского кино. Фаина Раневская была актрисой от Бога. Актрисой, которая запоминалась зрителям по эпизодическим ролям - увы, кино любило ее только в качестве "характерного персонажа".  Почему? Тогдашний министр кинематографии Большаков так объяснял причину в официальном, заметьте, письме: "Семитские черты Раневской очень ярко выступают, особенно на крупных планах". Она не сыграла ни одной великой роли мирового репертуара, однако Британская энциклопедия именно ее имя включила в десятку великих актеров 20-го столетия.  Свою сценическую деятельность Раневская начала в 1915 году в Малаховском дачном театре под Москвой. После она играла в Керчи, Ростове-на-Дону, в передвижном "Первом советском театре" в Крыму. Ее первые успехи в профессии связаны с исполнением таких остро характерных ролей, как Шарлотта в "Вишневом саде", Змеюкина в чеховской "Свадьбе", Дунька в "Любови Яровой". С 1931 года Раневская стала актрисой московского Камерного театра, после чего работала также в Центральный театр Красной Армии и в Театре им.Моссовета. В кино Раневская пришла в 38-летнем возрасте, снявшись в "Пышке" у Михаила Ромма. Затем был "Подкидыш", с ним пришла невероятная популярность... 
Она прожила очень долгую жизнь - если считать "по головам правителей", то в этот отрезок времени вместятся несколько эпох: Ленин, Сталин, Хрущев, Брежнев: Популярная в народе фраза: "Муля, не нервируй меня" - стала ее проклятием, а эпизодические роли - даже они! - доставались все реже и реже. 
Фаина Георгиевна защищалась от реальности как могла - в частности, она во всем старалась увидеть смешное. Именно поэтому она стала для нас, после многочисленных публикаций ее высказываний и афоризмов, одной из самых потрясающих женщин уходящего столетия. Своим ироническим талантом она воспользовалась настолько полно (в отличие от таланта артистического), что даже сейчас мы бездумно повторяем многие ее фразы: Это ли не есть истинное бессмертие? 
О Раневской написано многое - биографии от разных авторов, воспоминания ее современников и исследования потомков... Но нигде ярко так не чувствуется ее личность, не видны ее предпочтения, антипатии и отношение к жизни, как в ее собственных высказываниях. Именно для этого, вместо дотошного повторения записок ее биографов и перечисления вех ее жизни, мы просто приводим здесь некоторые из ее шуток, афоризмов и фраз. Прочитав эти строки, вы найдете в них все, о чем говорит и о чем умалчивает официальная литература о Раневской."_     *Анекдоты о Раневской*   _Сейчас актеры не умеют молчать. А кстати, и говорить._
Фаина Раневская 
Фаина Раневская говорила: "_Моя любимая болезнь - чесотка, почешешься и опять хочется. А нелюбимая - геморрой, ни самой посмотреть, ни людям показать_."  
О своей жизни Раневская говорила:  "_Всю жизнь проплавала в унитазе стилем батерфляй_"  _В семьдесят лет Раневская вдруг объявила, что вступает в партию.
— Зачем? — поразились друзья.
— Надо! — твердо сказала Раневская. — Должна же я, хоть на старости лет знать, что Верка Марецкая говорит обо мне на партсобраниях._

----------


## Lampada

Фаина Георгиевна - непревзойдённая юмористка. 
Раневская приглашает в гости и предупреждает, что звонок не работает:
— Когда придёте, стучите ногами.
— Почему ногами, Фаина Георгиевна?
— Но вы же не с пустыми руками собираетесь приходить!  
— Я себя чувствую, но плохо, — отвечала Фаина Раневская на вопросы о здоровье.  
— Жизнь проходит и не кланяется, как сердитая соседка.  
Оправившись от инфаркта, Раневская произнесла сакраментальную по сути своей фразу: «Если больной очень хочет жить, то врачи бессильны».  
— Сегодня я убила 5 мух: двух самцов и трех самок.
— Как вы это определили?
— Две сидели на пивной бутылке, а три на зеркале, — объяснила Фаина Георгиевна.  
Оптимизм — это недостаток информации 
Я уже давно ничего не читаю. Я перечитываю и всё Пушкина, Пушкина, Пушкина. Мне даже приснилось, что он входит и говорит: «Как ты мне, старая дура, надоела!»  
Похоже, что Бог любит страдальцев. Вы когда-нибудь видели счастливого гения? Нет, каждого трепала жизнь, как травинку на ветру. Счастье - понятие для средних во всех отношениях граждан, и справедливости тут нет никакой.  
- Нонна, а что, артист Н. умер? 
- Умер. 
- То-то я смотрю, его хоронят... 
- Ну-с, Фаина Георгиевна, и чем же вам не понравился финал моей последней пьесы?
- Он находится слишком далеко от начала. 
- Берите пример с меня,- сказала как-то Раневской одна солистка Большого театра. - Я недавно застраховала свой голос на очень крупную сумму.
- Ну, и что же вы купили на эти деньги? 
Когда в Москву привезли «Сикстинскую мадонну», все ходили на неё смотреть. Фаина Георгиевна услышала разговор двух чиновников из Министерства культуры. Один утверждал, что картина не произвела на него впечатления. Раневская заметила:
- Эта дама в течение стольких веков на таких людей производила впечатление, что теперь она сама вправе выбирать, на кого ей производить впечатление, а на кого нет! 
- Фаина Георгиевна, как ваши дела? 
- Вы знаете, милочка, что такое говно? Так оно по сравнению с моей жизнью - повидло. 
...Бог мой, как прошмыгнула жизнь, я даже никогда не слышала, как поют соловьи. 
- Когда я умру, похороните меня и на памятнике напишите: "Умерла от отвращения". 
- Старость, - говорила Раневская, - это время, когда свечи на именинном пироге обходятся дороже самого пирога, а половина мочи идёт на анализы. 
- Молодой человек! Я ведь еще помню порядочных людей... Боже, какая я старая! 
- У меня хватило ума прожить жизнь глупо. 
Как бы растолковать бездарю: никто к вам не придёт, потому что от вас нечего взять. Понятна вам мысль моя неглубокая? 
- Я не признаю слова "играть". Играть можно в карты, на скачках, в шашки. На сцене жить нужно. 
О своих работах в кино: "Деньги съедены, а позор остался". 
- Сняться в плохом фильме - всё равно что плюнуть в вечность. 
- Жемчуг, который я буду носить в первом акте, должен быть настоящим,- требует капризная молодая актриса.
- Всё будет настоящим, - успокаивает ее Раневская. - Всё: и жемчуг в первом действии, и яд - в последнем. 
Идущую по улице Раневскую толкнул какой-то человек, да еще и обругал грязными словами. Фаина Георгиевна сказала ему:
- В силу ряда причин я не могу сейчас ответить вам словами, какие употребляете вы. Но я искренне надеюсь, что когда вы вернетесь домой, ваша мать выскочит из подворотни и как следует вас искусает. 
Как ошибочно мнение о том, что нет незаменимых актереов. 
Я жила со многими театрами, но так и не получила удовольствия. 
Я - выкидыш Станиславского. 
Когда я умру,похороните меня и на памятнике напишите:"Умерла от отвращения". 
Фаина Георгиевна,как ваши дела?
Вы,милочка,знаете что такое говно?Так оно по сравнению с моей жизнью -повидло. 
Старость-это когда беспокоят не плохие сны,а плохая действительность. 
Бог создал женщин красивыми,чтобы их могли любить мужчины,и-глупыми,чтобы они могли любить мужчин. 
Здоровье-это когда у вас каждый день болит в другом месте. 
В некоторых людях живет Бог,в некоторых-Дьявол,а в некоторых-только глисты. 
Женщины, конечно, умнее. Вы когда-нибудь слышали о женщине, которая бы потеряла голову тоько от того, что у мужчины красивые ноги? 
Если женщина идет с опущенной головой - у нее есть любовник! Если женщина идет с гордо поднятой головой - у нее есть любовник! Если женщина держит голову прямо - у нее есть любовник! И вообще - если у женщины есть голова, то у нее есть любовник! 
Глядя на прореху в своей юбке: Напора красоты не может сдержать ничто!  
Животных, которых мало, занесли в Красную книгу, а которых много - в Книгу о вкусной и здоровой пище. 
На вопрос: "Вы заболели, Фаина Георгиевна?" - она привычно отвечала: "Нет, я просто так выгляжу". 
Критикессы - амазонки в климаксе. 
Сказка - это когда женился на лягушке, а она оказалась царевной. А быль - это когда наоборот.  
Я говорила долго и неубедительно, как будто говорила о дружбе народов.  
Я себя чувствую, но плохо.  
Склероз нельзя вылечить, но о нем можно забыть.  
Если больной очень хочет жить, врачи бессильны.  
Семья заменяет все. Поэтому, прежде чем ее завести, стомит подумать, что тебе важнее: все или семья. 
Пусть это будет маленькая сплетня, которая должна исчезнуть между нами.  
Мне попадаются не лица, а личное оскорбление.

----------


## Lampada

Встреча http://go.mail.ru/framev.html?q=%D0%E0% ... &sf=8&fr=0

----------


## Lampada

Фаина Раневская в передаче "Антология юмора"     http://go.mail.ru/framev.html?q=%D0%E0% ... sf=17&fr=0

----------


## Lampada

http://go.mail.ru/framev.html?q=%D0%E0% ... sf=67&fr=0 
Работа Андрея Препелиты

----------


## Lampada

*Tribute* Великой Фаине Раневской

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fHNwdtjAyfw http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w3tpZuUATJI 
Сцены из фильма "*Свадьба*"

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Jb_DnsckEs 
Phototribute

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZoHJji69Y2o 
Роман Виктюк и Фаина Раневская

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q-EpTXH7jV0 
Подборка кадров из "Золушки"

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=92EOrn8OaH4  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P8BUk15w_ak  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=INvPeYz_Bwg   
Актеры: *Фаина Раневская, Борис Тенин*  _В инсценировке рассказа Чехова "Драма" Раневская произносит в три раза больше текста, чем написано у автора. Эту блистательную пародию на графоманство она придумывает сама, безупречно стилизуя свои фантазии под чеховский стиль._   
____________________________________ 
То же самое из фондов радио: http://sheba.spb.ru:8114/WWW/radio/drama.mp3  
Инсценированный рассказ. 1950г. 
В ролях:* Осип Абдулов, Фаина Раневская, Ростислав Плятт*.      *____________________________________________* *Антон Павлович Чехов*  *ДРАМА*   — Павел Васильич, там какая-то дама пришла, вас спрашивает, — доложил Лука. — Уж целый час дожидается...  Павел Васильевич только что позавтракал. Услыхав о даме, он поморщился и сказал:  — Ну её к чёрту! Скажи, что я занят.  — Она, Павел Васильич, уже пять раз приходила. Говорит, что очень нужно вас видеть... Чуть не плачет.  — Гм... Ну, ладно, проси её в кабинет.  Павел Васильевич не спеша надел сюртук, взял в одну руку перо, в другую — книгу и, делая вид, что он очень занят, пошёл в кабинет. Там уже ждала его гостья — большая полная дама с красным, мясистым лицом и в очках, на вид весьма почтенная и одетая больше чем прилично (на ней был турнюр с четырьмя перехватами и высокая шляпка с рыжей птицей). Увидев хозяина, она закатила под лоб глаза и сложила молитвенно руки.  — Вы, конечно, не помните меня, — начала она высоким мужским тенором, заметно волнуясь. — Я... я имела удовольствие познакомиться с вами у Хруцких... Я — Мурашкина...  — А-а-а... мм... Садитесь! Чем могу быть полезен?  — Видите ли, я... я... — продолжала дама, садясь и ещё более волнуясь. — Вы меня не помните... Я — Мурашкина... Видите ли, я большая поклонница вашего таланта и всегда с наслаждением читаю ваши статьи... Не подумайте, что я льщу, — избави бог, — я воздаю только должное... Всегда, всегда вас читаю! Отчасти я сама не чужда авторства, то есть, конечно... я не смею называть себя писательницей, но... всё-таки и моя капля мёда есть в улье... Я напечатала разновременно три детских рассказа, — вы не читали, конечно... много переводила и... и мой покойный брат работал в «Деле».  — Так-с... э-э-э... Чем могу быть полезен?  — Видите ли... (Мурашкина потупила глаза и зарумянилась.) Я знаю ваш талант... ваши взгляды, Павел Васильевич, и мне хотелось бы узнать ваше мнение, или, вернее... попросить совета. Я, надо вам сказать, pardon pour'expression /извините за выражение (франц.)/, разрешилась от бремени драмой, и мне, прежде чем посылать её в цензуру, хотелось бы узнать ваше мнение.  Мурашкина нервно, с выражением пойманной птицы, порылась у себя в платье и вытащила большую жирную тетрадищу.  Павел Васильевич любил только свои статьи, чужие же, которые ему предстояло прочесть или прослушать, производили на него всегда впечатление пушечного жерла, направленного ему прямо в физиономию. Увидев тетрадь, он испугался и поспешил сказать:  — Хорошо, оставьте... я прочту.  — Павел Васильевич! — сказала томно Мурашкина, поднимаясь и складывая молитвенно руки. — Я знаю, вы заняты... вам каждая минута дорога, и я знаю, вы сейчас в душе посылаете меня к чёрту, но... будьте добры, позвольте мне прочесть вам мою драму сейчас... Будьте милы!  — Я очень рад... — замялся Павел Васильевич, — но, сударыня, я... я занят... Мне... мне сейчас ехать нужно.  — Павел Васильевич! — простонала барыня, и глаза её наполнились слезами. — Я жертвы прошу! Я нахальна, я назойлива, но будьте великодушны! Завтра я уезжаю в Казань, и мне сегодня хотелось бы знать ваше мнение. Подарите мне полчаса вашего внимания... только полчаса! Умоляю вас!  Павел Васильевич был в душе тряпкой и не умел отказывать. Когда ему стало казаться, что барыня собирается зарыдать и стать на колени, он сконфузился и забормотал растерянно:  — Хорошо-с, извольте... я послушаю... Полчаса я готов.  Мурашкина радостно вскрикнула, сняла шляпку и, усевшись, начала читать. Сначала она прочла о том, как лакей и горничная, убирая роскошную гостиную, длинно говорили о барышне Анне Сергеевне, которая построила в селе школу и больницу. Горничная, когда лакей вышел, произнесла монолог о том, что ученье — свет, а неученье — тьма; потом Мурашкина вернула лакея в гостиную и заставила его сказать длинный монолог о барине-генерале, который не терпит убеждений дочери, собирается выдать её за богатого камер-юнкера и находит, что спасение народа заключается в круглом невежестве. Затем, когда прислуга вышла, явилась сама барышня и заявила зрителю, что она не спала всю ночь и думала о Валентине Ивановиче, сыне бедного учителя, безвозмездно помогающем своему больному отцу. Валентин прошёл все науки, но не верует ни в дружбу, ни в любовь, не знает цели в жизни и жаждет смерти, а потому ей, барышне, нужно спасти его.  Павел Васильевич слушал и с тоской вспоминал о своём диване. Он злобно оглядывал Мурашкину, чувствовал, как по его барабанным перепонкам стучал её мужской тенор, ничего не понимал и думал:  «Чёрт тебя принёс... Очень мне нужно слушать твою чепуху!.. Ну, чем я виноват, что ты драму написала? Господи, а какая тетрадь толстая! Вот наказание!»  Павел Васильевич взглянул на простенок, где висел портрет его жёны, и вспомнил, что жена приказала ему купить и привезти на дачу пять аршин тесьмы, фунт сыру и зубного порошку.  «Как бы мне не потерять образчик тесьмы, — думал он. — Куда я его сунул? Кажется, в синем пиджаке... А подлые мухи успели-таки засыпать многоточиями женин портрет. Надо будет приказать Ольге помыть стекло... Читает XII явление, значит, скоро конец первого действия. Неужели в такую жару, да ещё при такой корпуленции, как у этой туши, возможно вдохновение? Чем драмы писать, ела бы лучше холодную окрошку да спала бы в погребе...»  — Вы не находите, что этот монолог несколько длинен? — спросила вдруг Мурашкина, поднимая глаза.  Павел Васильевич не слышал монолога. Он сконфузился и сказал таким виноватым тоном, как будто не барыня, а он сам написал этот монолог:  — Нет, нет, нисколько... Очень мило...  Мурашкина просияла от счастья и продолжала читать:  — «Анна. Вас заел анализ. Вы слишком рано перестали жить сердцем и доверились уму. — Валентин. Что такое сердце? Это понятие анатомическое. Как условный термин того, что называется чувствами, я не признаю его. — Анна (смутившись). А любовь? Неужели и она есть продукт ассоциации идей? Скажите откровенно: вы любили когда-нибудь? — Валентин (с горечью). Не будем трогать старых, ещё не заживших ран (пауза). О чём вы задумались? — Анна. Мне кажется, что вы несчастливы».  Во время XVI явления Павел Васильевич зевнул и нечаянно издал зубами звук, какой издают собаки, когда ловят мух. Он испугался этого неприличного звука и, чтобы замаскировать его, придал своему лицу выражение умилительного внимания.  «XVII явление... Когда же конец? — думал он. — О, боже мой! Если эта мука продолжится ещё десять минут, то я крикну караул... Невыносимо!»  Но вот наконец барыня стала читать быстрее и громче, возвысила голос и прочла: «Занавес».  Павел Васильевич легко вздохнул и собрался подняться, но тотчас же Мурашкина перевернула страницу и продолжала читать:  — «Действие второе. Сцена представляет сельскую улицу. Направо школа, налево больница. На ступенях последней сидят поселяне и поселянки».  — Виноват... — перебил Павел Васильевич. — Сколько всех действий?  — Пять, — ответила Мурашкина и тотчас же, словно боясь, чтобы слушатель не ушёл, быстро продолжала: «Из окна школы глядит Валентин. Видно, как в глубине сцены поселяне носят свои пожитки в кабак».  Как приговорённый к казни и уверенный в невозможности помилования, Павел Васильевич уж не ждал конца, ни на что не надеялся, а только старался, чтобы его глаза не слипались и чтобы с лица не сходило выражение внимания... Будущее, когда барыня кончит драму и уйдёт, казалось ему таким отдалённым, что он и не думал о нём.  — Тру-ту-ту-ту... — звучал в его ушах голос Мурашкиной. — Тру-ту-ту... Жжжж...  «Забыл я соды принять, — думал он. — О чём, бишь, я? Да, о соде... У меня, по всей вероятности, катар желудка... Удивительно: Смирновский целый день глушит водку, и у него до сих пор нет катара... На окно какая-то птичка села... Воробей...»  Павел Васильевич сделал усилие, чтобы разомкнуть напряжённые, слипающиеся веки, зевнул, не раскрывая рта, и поглядел на Мурашкину. Та затуманилась, закачалась в его глазах, стала трехголовой и упёрлась головой в потолок...  — «Валентин. Нет, позвольте мне уехать... — Анна (испуганно). Зачем? — Валентин (в сторону). Она побледнела! (Ей). Не заставляйте меня объяснять причин. Скорее я умру, но вы не узнаете этих причин. — Анна (после паузы). Вы не можете уехать...»  Мурашкина стала пухнуть, распухла в громадину и слилась с серым воздухом кабинета; виден был только один её двигающийся рот; потом она вдруг стала маленькой, как бутылка, закачалась и вместе со столом ушла в глубину комнаты...  — «Валентин (держа Анну в объятиях). Ты воскресила меня, указала цель жизни! Ты обновила меня, как весенний дождь обновляет пробуждённую землю! Но... поздно, поздно! Грудь мою точит неизлечимый недуг...»  Павел Васильевич вздрогнул и уставился посоловелыми, мутными глазами на Мурашкину; минуту глядел он неподвижно, как будто ничего не понимая...  — «Явление XI. Те же, барон и становой с понятыми... Валентин. Берите меня! — Анна. Я его! Берите и меня! Да, берите и меня! Я люблю его, люблю больше жизни! — Барон. Анна Сергеевна, вы забываете, что губите этим своего отца...»  Мурашкина опять стала пухнуть... Дико осматриваясь, Павел Васильевич приподнялся, вскрикнул грудным, неестественным голосом, схватил со стола тяжёлое пресс-папье и, не помня себя, со всего размаха ударил им по голове Мурашкиной...  — Вяжите меня, я убил её! — сказал он через минуту вбежавшей прислуге.  Присяжные оправдали его.

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - Фаина Раневская: *Красота - страшная сила.*  (50 минут)

----------


## Lampada

"Скорая помощь! Помощь скорая! Кто больной? Я больной..."

----------


## Lampada

"Антология юмора". Фаина Раневская     
Uploaded by ned0dik on Mar 29, 2011

----------


## Lampada

Мой серебряный шар. Виталий Вульф

----------


## Lampada

*Фаина Раневская*. Последнее и единственное интервью
42 минуты      http://rutube.ru/tracks/2325511.html  _" Незадолго до смерти Раневской режиссер-документалист Марианна Таврог решила снять великую актрису в своей серии «Старые мастера» (в серию вошли кинопортреты Марка Прудкина, Верико Анджапаридзе и еще нескольких титанов из «уходящей натуры»). 
Фаина Георгиевна наотрез отказалась рассказывать перед камерой о том, как работала над ролями, и вообще сниматься. 
Марианна Таврог ходила к ней день за днем целый месяц и наконец решила схитрить. Сказала, что снимет только фотографии на стенах (а у Раневской в доме их было много, и она общалась с ними — это был ее мир).
 Фаина Георгиевна согласилась рассказать про тех, кто там запечатлен, и тогда в доме появились кинооператор с камерой, осветитель и критик Наталья Крымова. Крымова в кадре задавала свои вопросы, а Раневская отвечала, забыв про съемку… 
 То была последняя встреча зрителя с ней. "_

----------


## Lampada

Фаина Раневская в фильме "*Подкидыш*"

----------


## Lampada

Мастера искусств - Фаина Раневская ( 1979 )         
Uploaded by maraeincognitum1 on Aug 17, 2011

----------


## Lampada

Антология юмора. Фаина Раневская      
Uploaded by ned0dik on Mar 29, 2011

----------


## rusalka_s

Обожаю ее!!! Невероятно интересный человек, личность с большой буквы Л!!!! Прочитала много книг про нее, тяжелая, но яркая у нее жизнь.... Сколько потенциала не раскрыто еще было...

----------


## Lampada

Фаина Раневская: «У меня хватило ума глупо прожить жизнь»    *27 августа (15-го по старому стилю) исполняется 115 лет со дня рождения актрисы, навечно вошедшей в историю не только своими непревзойденными ролями в кино, но и хлесткими высказываниями [видео]**Анна ВЕЛИГЖАНИНА* — 24.08.2011  
Ее остроумие было сродни рефлексу, она роняла афоризмы непроизвольно, а коллеги их записывали и публиковали, превращая в крылатые фразы. Эта колкая на язык «вредная тетка», как она сама себя шутя называла, «уронила» за свою долгую жизнь тысячи таких изречений. И сейчас они актуальны не меньше, чем в то время, когда эти фразы сходили с языка великой актрисы.Раневская прожила долго - 88 лет. Она была одинока, никогда не выходила замуж. «Я не пью, я больше не курю, и я никогда не изменяла мужу, потому еще, что у меня его никогда не было», - говорила она в конце жизни. Но по ее высказываниям кажется, что она все знала и про семью, и про мужчин, да и вообще про все на свете... *О мужчинах и женщинах*
	Бог создал женщин красивыми, чтобы их могли любить мужчины, и - глупыми, чтобы они могли любить мужчин.
Если женщина говорит мужчине, что он самый умный, то она предполагает, что второго такого дурака она не найдет.
Если женщина идет с опущенной головой - у нее есть любовник. Если женщина идет с гордо поднятой головой - у нее есть любовник! Если женщина держит голову прямо - у нее есть любовник! И вообще - если у женщины есть голова, то у нее есть любовник! 
Раневскую спросили: «Какие женщины склонны к большей верности - брюнетки или блондинки?» Не задумываясь она ответила: «Седые!»
Сказка - это когда женился на лягушке, а она оказалась царевной. Быль - это когда наоборот. *О здоровье*
	Я не заболела, я просто так выгляжу.
Чем я занимаюсь? Симулирую здоровье.
Я себя чувствую, но плохо.
Здоровье - это когда у вас каждый день болит в другом месте.
Если больной очень хочет жить, врачи бессильны.
Склероз нельзя вылечить, но о нем можно забыть.
«Фаина, - спрашивает ее подруга, - как ты считаешь, медицина делает успехи?» «А как же! В молодости у врача мне каждый раз приходилось раздеваться, а теперь достаточно язык показать...»  *О работе*
	Я жила со многими театрами, но так и не получила удовольствия.
Деньги съедены, а позор остался. (О своих работах в кино.)
Сняться в плохом фильме - все равно что плюнуть в вечность.
Я не признаю слова «играть». Играть можно в карты, на скачках, в шашки. На сцене жить надо.
Я - выкидыш Станиславского.
Четвертый раз смотрю этот фильм и должна сказать, что сегодня актеры играли как никогда!
Успех - единственный непростительный грех по отношению к своему близкому.  *О разном*
	Лесбиянство, гомосексуализм, мазохизм, садизм - это не извращения. Извращений, собственно, только два: хоккей на траве и балет на льду.
Жизнь - это небольшая прогулка перед вечным сном.
Жизнь проходит и не кланяется, как сердитая соседка.
Одиночество - это состояние, о котором некому рассказать.
Жить надо так, чтобы тебя помнили и сволочи.
У меня хватило ума глупо прожить жизнь.
Животных, которых мало, занесли в Красную книгу, а которых много - в Книгу о вкусной и здоровой пище. *Анекдоты из жизни*
	Раневская приглашает в гости и предупреждает, что звонок не работает:
- Когда придете, стучите ногами.
- Почему ногами, Фаина Георгиевна?
- Но вы же не с пустыми руками собираетесь приходить! ** * **
Раневская стояла в своей гримуборной совершенно голая. И курила. Вдруг к ней без стука вошел директор-распорядитель Театра имени Моссовета Валентин Школьников. И ошарашенно замер. Фаина Георгиевна спокойно спросила: «Вас не шокирует, что я курю?» ** * **
- Сегодня я убила 5 мух: двух самцов и трех самок.
- Как вы это определили?
- Две сидели на пивной бутылке, а три на зеркале, - объяснила Фаина Георгиевна. ** * **
Одной даме Раневская сказала, что та по-прежнему молода и прекрасно выглядит.
- Я не могу ответить вам таким же комплиментом, - дерзко ответила та.
- А вы бы, как и я, соврали! - посоветовала Фаина Георгиевна.   Фаина

----------


## Lampada

Вести.Ru: "Неизвестная   
"Фаина Раневская не человек, она - люди", - так говорил Михаил Ромм об известной актрисе.
 Неудивительно, что что-то новое о ней узнают до сих пор.
Артист Евгений Стеблов входит в роль актрисы Фаины Раневской: "Друзья мои, вы должны понять, что сумка для женщины - часть тела". 
За звуковым пультом Сергей Орлов охотится на неизвестную Раневскую. Ее знают как острую на язык пересмешницу, мастера афоризмов, героя анекдотов. Чтобы найти неизвестную, то нужно выслушать тех, кто общался с ней лично. 
Народная артистка России Валентина Талызина рассказала: "Я работала с ней в двух спектаклях и никаких этих пошлых анекдотов я не слышала от нее, кроме одного, когда ей досаждали поклонники, она отвечала им в домашний телефон: "Я не могу долго говорить. Я из автомата!"  
Выходить на сцену вместе с Раневской Валентина Талызина вначале робела. "У нее был очень проницательный глаз. А уж чтобы получить ее одобрения, похвалу... Не дождетесь", – говорит Талызина.
Партнерам Раневской нужно было уметь держать удар.
 "Ей надо было почувствовать сопротивление от актера", - считает народный артист Евгений Стеблов.Стеблов играл с Раневской в спектакле "Правда хорошо, а счастье лучше". Финал до сих пор у него перед глазами. "Уходила вглубь сцены и напевала: "Рубашка моя - голубая строчка. Прощай, моя дочка". И от того, как она это делала, у меня до сих пор мороз по коже. Действительно, неповторимо", – вспоминает Стеблов. 
Неповторимость Раневской - загадка, которая заставила актера музыкального театра Сергея Орлова стать исследователем. Он нашел и издал ранее неизвестный фильм с ее участием - "Родные берега", а еще составил полную фильмографию актрисы. 
Музыковед и актер Петр Меркурьев говорит: "Это маленькая брошюра, но если ее посмотрит настоящий ученый, он скажет: "Вот, готова диссертация".
Но Сергея Орлова больше интересует не академический статус, а живая память. Поэтому он и собирает в студии тех, кто помнит Раневскую. Свои воспоминания уже записали Людмила Гурченко и Юрий Яковлев, на очереди Олег Табаков и Василий Ливанов.
Открытый Сергеем Орловым фильм "Родные берега" единственный, где у гениальной "эпизодницы" главная роль, и не комическая. Она играет директора музея - умную, интеллигентную женщину. Именно такой помнит Раневскую Валентина Талызина. "Очень любила Ахматову, Пушкина, вся комната ее была заставлена шкафами с книгами", - рассказывает народная артистка.
Сказывалась и дореволюционная закваска. Талызина вспоминает, как просто было почувствовать себя аутсайдером на репетициях Раневской с режиссером Ириной Анисимовой-Вульф. "Они часто говорили по-французски, а я 7 лет изучала немецкий в школе, ничего не понимала", - говорит Талызина. 
Понять легенду - задача непростая. Потому хочется верить, что издательский проект "Неизвестная Раневская" на аудиокниге воспоминаний не иссякнет.

----------


## Lampada

Режиссеры: Николай Садкович, Владимир Браун
Сценаристы: Борис Ласкин, Иосиф Склют
Операторы: Алексей Панкратьев, Яков Кулиш
Композитор: Дмитрий Клебанов
Страна: СССР
Производство: Ташкентская киностудия
Год: 1943 
Актеры: *Фаина Раневская,* Даниил Сагал, Александр Никитин, Андрей Мирошниченко, Иван Переверзев, Виктор Щеглов, Иван Бобров, Дмитрий Вурос, Семен Гольдштаб, А. Трушин, Виктор Проклов, Андрей Сова, Григорий Михайлов, Лидия Смирнова, Александр Хвыля, Виктор Ключарев 
Жанр: военный фильм 
Состоит из новелл "Три гвардейца" и "Пропавший без вести". *На советских экранах фильм не демонстрировался*.

----------


## Lampada

http://lib.rus.ec/b/320364/read  *Андрей Шляхов  *   *Фаина Раневская. Любовь одинокой насмешницы*

----------


## Lampada

Uploaded by *ksandrivanov* on Apr 1, 2012

----------


## Lampada

_милая Фаина Раневская= Роли, цитаты , афоризмы...))) 
Published on Oct 18, 2012 by taina473_

----------


## Lampada

Фрекен Бок - озвучила Фаина Раневская

----------


## Lampada

http://video.yandex.ru/users/alekx2016/view/3796/   *Мастера искусств. Фаина Раневская. Ведущий Ираклий Андроников
-*1979 Год 
СССР
- _В фильме замечательны как персона - Фаина Георгиевна Раневская, так и рассказчик - Ираклий Луарсабович Андроников.__
Демонстрируются фрагменты спектаклей и фильмов с участием Раневской, в их числе - уникальные кадры, не попавшие в позднейшие передачи о великой актрисе._

----------


## Lampada

http://rutube.ru/video/4d7d8b3710dfe...35270e5ac1d35/  _"Красота-это страшная сила!"_

----------


## Lampada

"Гомосексуализм — это не извращение. Извращение — это хоккей на траве и балет на льду!"  -  Фаина Раневская

----------


## Lampada

*Раневская. Взгляд*

----------


## Lampada

http://music.pmrgid.com/?q=%D0%A4%D0...C%D0%BA%D0%B0)  
Радиоспектакль *Бабуленька* (Достоевский - Игрок)  _Это — «Игрок». Произведение жесткое до жестокости, нервное до неровности и искреннее — уже до душевной обнаженности.
Это — своеобразная «история обыкновенного безумия» по-достоевски.
История азарта, ставшего для  человека уже не смыслом игры и даже не смыслом жизни, но — единственной, экзистенциальной сутью бытия.
Это — «Игрок».
И это — возможно, единственная «автобиографическая» книга Достоевского.  
 Бабуленька - Ф. Раневская
Алексей Иванович - О. Табаков
Генерал - М. Яншин
Полина - А. Покровская
Де-Грие - А. Кторов
Мистер Астлей - И. Кваша
Мадумазель Бланш - Н. Нечаева
Крупье - С. Кузмичев
Потапыч - К. Борташевич
В эпизодах и массовых сценах артисты московских театров
Автор-постановщик - Н. Сухоцкая_  http://www.audiopoisk.com/files/anon...ka-2920963.mp3

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

*В поисках утраченного: Фаина Раневская...*

----------


## Lampada

Александр Ширвиндт о Фаине Раневской

----------


## Lampada

Дума про казака Голоту. Фаина Раневская в роли доброй попадьи

----------


## Lampada

Как правильно писать Брачные объявления От Фаины Раневской

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

_Очередной фильм своего авторского документального цикла режиссер, актер и драматург Евгений Понасенков посвятил Фаине Раневской (телевидение "Комсомольской правды", см.: tv.kp.ru или НТВ+). 2011 год. 
This edition of "Poetry of Destiny", a program created and hosted by famous thatre director, actor and playwright Evgeniy Ponaenkov, is dedicated to Faina Ranevskaya - one of the greatest Soviet Russian artists, who president Rosevelt called "a brilliant tragical actress". "Komsomolskaya pravda" tv-channel (watch at tv.kp.ru). 2011. www.ponasenkov.ru_

----------


## DrBaldhead

Интереснейшая была женщина. Один из работавших с ней актеров, Сергей Юрский, говорил, что она лично знала удивительно много знаменитых актеров и поэтов (Ахматова, Мандельштам, Станиславский и другие). Порой казалось, что если упомянуть при ней Шекспира, она и про него скажет "Ах, Виля... Помню его, весьма приятный в общении был юноша...".

----------


## Lampada

_Редакционным советом английской энциклопедии «Кто есть кто» в 1992 году включена в десятку самых выдающихся актрис XX века. 
Фаина Георгиевна Раневская =(урождённая Фаи́на Ги́ршевна Фе́льдман; 15 (27) августа 1896, Таганрог — 19 июля 1984, Москва) — советская российская актриса театра и кино.
 Народная артистка СССР (1961), трижды лауреат Сталинской премии (1949, 1951, 1951)_

----------


## Lampada

*Published on Sep 18, 2013* Аудиокниги / Audiobooks :: Главная  
Автор: Фаина Раневская
Жанр: Современная проза 
Продолжительность:* 02:22:04*  _Описание:
Фаина Георгиевна Раневская была и остаётся одной из любимейших и почитаемых зрителями актрис российского кино и театра. Но знаменита она не только актерскими работами: её злой язык и неисчерпаемое остроумие бесконечно ценилось её друзьями... Конечно, в книге её яркие и беспощадно точные экспромты звучат совсем иначе... Но этот смех — смех живого человека. Смех, который продлевает жизнь. 
Эта книга - квинтэссенция остроумия, цинизма, тонкой самоиронии и мудрости с налетом насмешки. 
Самые точные, хлесткие и смешные афоризмы Фаины Раневской с каждым годом как хорошее вино становятся все вкуснее и утонченнее.
________________________________  Читать здесь:   _ http://fictionbook.ru/author/faina_r...ne.html?page=1

----------


## Lampada

Фаина     *Фаина Раневская. Случаи. Шутки. Афоризмы*
--------------------------------------------------------------- 
    Составитель Игорь Захаров
          © И.В.Захаров, составитель и издатель, 1998, 1999--2002 
    ЗАХАРОВ, Москва 2002

----------


## Lakme

*Дальше - тишина* 
Замечательный, безумно трогательный спектакль...    http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ms79PqAA2x4

----------


## Lampada

*Фаина*

----------


## Lampada

*77 золотых цитат Фаины*

----------


## Lampada

*Слон и верёвочка*_Не помню я, в каком году, но много лет назад 
Я выбегала с прыгалкой весной в зелёный сад.  
Весной я прыгала в саду, как скачут все ребята... 
Не помню я, в каком году, давным-давно, когда-то..._

----------


## Lampada

*милая Фаина Раневская = Роли, цитаты , афоризмы...)))*

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

*Как уходили кумиры*

----------


## Lampada

*Published on Jan 4, 2014* _Высказывания Фаины Раневской. Цитаты, высказывания, афоризмы великой Фаины Раневской. Умные и мудрые цитаты со смыслом, о жизни и любви о женщинах о счастье_

----------


## Lampada

Фаина Раневская. Великая и ужасная.  Великая и ужасная Фаина

----------


## Lampada

http://video.tochka.net/other/455293...riy-shcheglov/     *Фаина Раневская: "Судьба шлюха". 
Аудиокнига. Биография.*  Год издания: 2012
Автор: *Щеглов Дмитрий Алексеевич*
Исполнитель: *Карпунина Наталья*
Жанр: Биографии 
Прочитано по изданию: М., Астрель, АСТ, 2010 
Оцифровано: alkoshmarik
Очищено: alkoshmarik 
Аудио кодек: MP3
Битрейт аудио: 96 kbps
Время звучания: 05:06:02 
Аннотация: _Фаина Раневская. Великая актриса и скандальная особа, язвительная дама с искрометным юмором и философ с цигаркой в зубах... Ее боялись и боготворили, с ней искали встреч и ее избегали. Слишком страшно было оказаться на месте человека, нашпиленного на иглу ее афористических резолюций. Но мало кто знал, что в незаурядной личности таится страшно одинокая и ранимая душа... 
Какой она была в жизни, как складывалась ее творческая судьба и что происходило на самом деле, может рассказать только она сама со страниц той книги, которую она так и не написала..._

----------


## Lampada

Фаина с сестрой

----------


## Lampada

Эпизоды из фильма "Лёгкая жизнь"  с участием Фаины Раневкой  
Эпизод 1.  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AfptCCy_9Ho  
Эпизод 2.  
   
Эпизод 3.   https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hCQfBWZKygs   
Эпизод 4.   https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8LWIhpOoT9k  
Эпизод 5.   https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sHr8LiKEF9k  
Эпизод 6.   https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=joWGqxDpYDU

----------


## Lampada

*Пушинка к пушинке!*

----------


## Lampada

_Для омоложения морщин. Держите в холодильнике!_

----------


## Lampada

_"Где благодарность?" _ "Золушка"

----------


## Lampada

*"А ещё корону надел!"* 
"Золушка"

----------


## Lampada

https://yadi.sk/d/dkdESANiZdqSf

----------


## Lampada

Остроумные высказывания великой актрисы, которые в свое время заставляли надолго умолкать собеседников. 
1.     *Хрен, положенный на* *мнение окружающих, обеспечивает спокойную и* *счастливую жизнь.* 
2.     Бог мой, как я стара — я еще помню порядочных людей! 
3.     Нас приучили к одноклеточным словам, куцым мыслям — играй после этого Островского! 
4.     Здоровье — это когда у вас каждый день болит в другом месте. 
5.     *Сказка* *— это когда женился на* *лягушке, а* *она оказалась царевной.* *А быль — это когда наоборот.* 
6.     Под самым красивым хвостом павлина скрывается самая обычная куриная жопа. Так что меньше пафоса, господа. 
7.     Я как яйца: участвую, но не вхожу. 
8.     *Ненавижу, когда блядь строит из* *себя невинность!* 
9.     Всю жизнь я страшно боюсь глупых. Особенно баб. Никогда не знаешь, как с ними разговаривать, не скатываясь до их уровня. 
10.   Склероз нельзя вылечить, но о нем можно забыть. 
11.   *Жизнь* *— это затяжной прыжок из* *п**ды в* *могилу.* 
12.   — Вы по-прежнему молоды и прекрасно выглядите. 
— Я не могу ответить вам таким же комплиментом! 
— А вы бы, как и я, соврали! 
13.   Вторая половинка есть у мозга, жопы и таблетки. А я изначально целая. 
14.   Главное — живой жизнью жить, а не по закоулкам памяти шарить. 
15.   *Если больной очень хочет жить, врачи бессильны.* 
16.   Грустной жопой радостно не пукнешь. 
17.   *Лесбиянство, гомосексуализм, мазохизм, садизм* *— это не* *извращения. Извращений, собственно, только два: хоккей на* *траве и* *балет на* *льду.* 
18.   Красивые люди тоже срут. 
19.   Одиночество как состояние не поддается лечению. 
20.   Все приятное в этом мире либо вредно, либо аморально, либо ведет к ожирению. 
21.   *Есть люди, в* *которых живет Бог; есть люди, в* *которых живет Дьявол; а* *есть люди, в* *которых живут только глисты.* 
22.   Каждый волен распоряжаться своей жопой, как ему хочется. Поэтому я свою поднимаю и у**ываю. 
23.   Чтобы мы видели, сколько мы переедаем, наш живот расположен на той же стороне, что и глаза. 
24.   Женщины — это не слабый пол, слабый пол — это гнилые доски. 
25.   *Женщины, конечно, умнее. Вы* *когда-нибудь слышали о* *женщине, которая* *бы потеряла голову только оттого, что у* *мужчины красивые ноги?* 
26.   «Пи-пи» в трамвае — все, что он сделал в искусстве. 
27.   Талант — это неуверенность в себе и мучительное недовольство собой и своими недостатками, чего я никогда не встречала у посредственности. 
28.   *Если ты* *ждешь, что кто-то примет тебя «таким, как ты* *есть», то* *ты* *просто ленивое мудло. Потому что, как правило, «такой, как есть»* *— зрелище печальное. Меняйся, скотина.* *Работай над собой. Или сдохни в одиночестве.* 
29.   Когда Фаину Георгиевну спросили, какие, по ее мнению, женщины склонны к большей верности — брюнетки или блондинки, она не задумываясь ответила: «Седые!» 
30.   *Лучше быть хорошим человеком, ругающимся матом, чем тихой, воспитанной тварью.*  
Источник: 30 © AdMe.ru

----------


## Lampada

Художница Елена Флёрова

----------


## Lampada

*Фаина Раневская. Короли эпизода*    Published on Jan 3, 2015 _По меткому выражению Фаины Раневской – "плохо сыгранная роль – это плевок в вечность". 
Почему же она на всю жизнь так и осталась одинокой?
 Как звали очаровательного юношу, в компании которого актриса иногда отмечала Новый год?
 Какие из афоризмов, которые она не произносила, были приписаны Фаине Георгиевне? 
Что вынес из общения с ней Анатолий Адоскин?_

----------


## Lampada

_Злая Фуфа - Фаина Раневская _ Published on Mar 7, 2016   В программе использованы фрагменты из фильмов "Мечта", "Пышка", "Весна", "Встреча на Эльбе", "Подкидыш", "Свадьба", "Золушка", "Небесный тихоход", "Александр Пархоменко", фрагменты телеспектаклей "Драма", "Шторм". А также фрагмент из передачи "Творческий вечер с Ф.Г.Раневской".

----------


## Lampada

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?lis...fDBtthBBepG4WH   Лучшие отрывки (24) из советских фильмов, комедий, сказок с участием Фаины Георгиевны Раневской

----------


## Lampada

ПО РЕВИЗИИ радиоспектакль, 
Раневская, Яншин, 
Гостелерадиофонд,  
1954

----------


## Lampada

https://www.facebook.com/%D0%A4%D0%B...9607473592475/

----------


## Lampada

https://youtu.be/uhWbIG6RDd0

----------


## Lampada

https://youtu.be/07QYFX66qLg

----------

